
Clr-boot-manager now available in Solus - theSoenke
https://solus-project.com/2017/03/26/clr-boot-manager-now-available-in-solus/
======
johnramsden
It's a cool idea but I almost wonder if they would have gotten more
functionality and the same end result by making use of ZFS snapshots and boot
environments. Configuration could have even been kept in ZFS properties. Ikey
has previous talked about ZFS not being right for a desktop distribution but I
don't agree. Snapshots, rollbacks and checksums benefit everyone everywhere.
It could be used transparently in the background so the users of Solus
wouldn't even need to know it was being used if they didn't want to. That
said, if ZFS can't be used, I can see 'clr-boot-manager' being useful, and I
like the fact that Ikey works on projects that can be used outside of just
Solus. I've been using Solus on one of my laptops and following along with its
development and it's quite interesting project. They seem to be happy to try
new things and do things in a different way if it seems like it will benefit
the users, but they seem to still be content to use existing software if it
looks like it will do what they are looking for.

~~~
szemet
I've not used it, but afaik Suse linux default install have btrfs+snapper
([http://snapper.io](http://snapper.io)) It snapshots before every install and
yast configuraton step and have a boot to snapshot feature..

~~~
aruggirello
Great tool - it's also available for the most common distros (RedHat, Debian,
Ubuntu...) and it supports LVM, EXT4...

~~~
johnramsden
Cool, I didn't realize it supported more than btrfs.

------
dijit
I dug around the site, I have no idea what this is. A linux distro? a solaris
one? why is their barely any info except a download link?

~~~
kpeek
Solus is a rolling release linux distribution aimed at desktops. Its really
very impressive. Its starting to feel a bit like a game-changer for linux
desktops. Its run by Ikey Doherty who works for Intel's Clear Linux.

~~~
azinman2
What makes it a game changer? The website is very sparse -- couldn't even find
screenshots for budgie!

~~~
AdmiralAsshat
Solus is an interesting recent distro in that it's written entirely from
scratch, not built on top of Debian/Ubuntu/Arch, etc. It also made its own DE,
Budgie, which has since been ported to Ubuntu. It's also become the go-to
distro for Linux Steam enthusiasts, because the developers put a huge amount
of work into making their own package of Steam that seems to work better than
many of the existing ones.

You can check out a DistroWatch review of it here:
[https://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20170206#solus](https://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20170206#solus)

Also, you may wish to listen to an episode or two of Late Night Linux, on
which Ikey is one of the hosts. It's not solely about Solus, but it does get
quite a bit of screentime by virtue of his connection to it:
[https://latenightlinux.com/about/](https://latenightlinux.com/about/)

